# Seachem prime



## Mark666 (30 Jan 2016)

Hi all,  I have been using fluval aqua plus in my nano tank,  I have been looking at prime but can't get my head around it sorry for the newb question. Alot of people make this product sound as if it comes with downsides etc hope someone can help


----------



## Colinlp (30 Jan 2016)

The Aquaplus is a better day to day conditioner I think, it removes chlorine, chloramines and heavy metals. Prime doesn't (I believe) remove heavy metals but it does have the advantage of neutralizing the effects of ammonia and nitrites which can be very useful for hospital tanks which are sometimes set up in a hurry


----------



## jagillham (30 Jan 2016)

> Prime® is the complete and concentrated conditioner for both fresh and salt water. Prime® removes chlorine, chloramine and ammonia. Prime® converts ammonia into a safe, non-toxic form that is readily removed by the tank’s biofilter. Prime® may be used during tank cycling to alleviate ammonia/nitrite toxicity. Prime® detoxifies nitrite and nitrate, allowing the biofilter to more efficiently remove them. It will also detoxify any heavy metals found in the tap water at typical concentration levels. Prime® also promotes the production and regeneration of the natural slime coat. Prime® is non-acidic and will not impact pH. Prime® will not overactivate skimmers. Use at start-up and whenever adding or replacing water.



From the Seachem website - does deal with Heavy Metals.


----------



## Colinlp (30 Jan 2016)

Never knew that, I can't read the small print on the bottle. I actually use Safe which is the powder version of Prime


----------



## dw1305 (31 Jan 2016)

Hi all, 





Colinlp said:


> Prime doesn't (I believe) remove heavy metals


If EDTA is listed as an ingredient it will complex heavy metals, unless you have a lot of iron ions in solution. If you use UK tap water you won't have any heavy metals in your tap water, because EU rules are very tight on permissible metal levels. The maximum permitted level for lead (Pb)  is now 10 ppb (1 part in 100,000,000 parts of water). 

cheers Darrel


----------

